# Water based poly and latex paint



## price (Jan 16, 2012)

My search turned up a bunch of stuff about one over the other, but nothing about mixing them.

I know a guy that builds cabinets professionally who swears he does this all the time. 1:1 mix then applies it with a paint roller. He told me it yields kind of a piano finish and that its perfect for the interiors of kitchen cabinets etc. Unfortunately I have not actually SEEN the end result, so I can only go by what he told me. Has anybody tried this? Can you confirm or debunk the results?

Thanks


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi Price,
Here's my post about using my HVLP machine with latex paint mixed with water based poly, I like the look of the mix personally it has a much glossier look to it.

http://lumberjocks.com/jgreiner/blog/29554

-jeremy


----------



## price (Jan 16, 2012)

Excellent, thanks!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I've put Minwax Polyacrylic over latex paint in high ware applications and it worked fine.

Never mixed though


----------

